# Best steroid to up your sex drive?



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

As said in the title, what, in your opinion do you think is the best steroid that boosts sex drive.

personally i think t-blend or test enethate 300


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Test I'd say


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Apples and milk 

Test


----------



## Big_bear (Apr 1, 2011)

test/mast combo


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Proviron, drives me nuts...excuse the pun.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I find any that i take that are Test based make me like a dog with 10 d!cks


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

High androgens with some low test,high anabolic cycles kill my sex drive,tren and mast

i find sends it sky high.


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

Testosterone!.. get that in you!

personally I prefer single ester tests like enanthate only or prop only or sometimes both, I don't like using test blends,

only test blend I would use are Organon sustanon250 and Alpha Pharma induject250..

other aas that might help libido are masteron or proviron, i know some people who include proviron post cycle


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

test is ok, but you get the same sex drive boost from 25mg (1xtab) of proviron as 500mg of test- the reason is, 5% of all test gets converted to DHT in the body by 5-alpha reductase. Its the DHT that gives you libido, not the test directly.

Proviron is 1-methyl DHT.... Masteron is equally effective, as its essentially injectable DHT.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

pt 141


----------



## ForeignGuy (Mar 22, 2009)

test,proviron/masteron and some antiprogestin


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Tren turns me into a rapist.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

any test in particular guys or just test for you, i found test 400 didnt do much


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

why dont you try the peptide pt 141



> PT-141 Bremelanotide, PT-141 has been research tested and shown to help improve, increase ones sexual arousal in both men and woman. (erectile dysfunction or impotence) as well as sexual dysfunction in women (sexual arousal disorder). 10mg per vial . Purity (HPLC) : 99% min.


might jab the mrs with this when she is asleep ... its a joke before any calls the old bill


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

pmsl!!

if only she'd want to up her sex drive!


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

tritest is doing it for me >.<


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Definetly prop and proviron IMHO


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Test and Masteron.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

test and/or proviron.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Cant believe only i have said tren,

Am i just weird?


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Proviron 125mg ED or HCG.


----------

